# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  add user  در mysql

## baranmatin

من میخوام یه برنامه تحت وب رو به صورت اینستالی در بیارم که وقتی کسی از php و mysql سر در نمیاره بتونه بی دغدغه نصیش کنه .برای این کار database و table های موجود و لازم را کد نویسی کردم و با فشردن نصب برنامه نصب و را اندازی میشه ولی مشکلم تو معرفیuser به mysql هست .نمی دونم چه کدی بنویسم که به جای اینکه دستی برم و add user کنم ف از طریق کد نویسی برای mysql یوزر تعریف کنم .لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## arash_hemmat

میخوای برای mysql کاربر تعریف کنی؟ چرا؟ به چه دردت میخوره؟

----------


## spsgorgan

> به چه دردت میخوره؟


مضافا باید یک کاری کنی که دیتابیست با اون یوزر و پسوورد کار کنه . از سی پنال راحت برو جلو . به جای اینکار یه آموزش چند خطی توی برنامه خودت بزار

----------


## arash_hemmat

> از سی پنال راحت برو جل


لطفا برنامه نویسها رو طوری راهنمایی نکنین که به یک برنامه محدود بشن. به من هم بیخود گیر ندین!برنامه من آموزش داره شما ندیدی!

----------


## spsgorgan

آرش جان بنده چیزی نگفتم ! اگر سی پنل محدود کردنه که شما خیلی خدای برنامه نویسی هستی که سی پنل رو محدود میدونید !



> به من هم بیخود گیر ندین


 که به شما گیر داد !



> برنامه من آموزش داره شما ندیدی!


 مضافا کی با شما بود با دوست اولی بودم

----------


## arash_hemmat

> اگر سی پنل محدود کردنه که شما خیلی خدای برنامه نویسی هستی که سی پنل رو محدود میدونید !


فرض کنیم شما یک برنامه نوشتین که با cpanel کار میکنه و یه روز مشتریتون خواست هاستش رو به یه سرور ویندوز منتقل کنه تکلیف برنامه شما چیه؟
من تا حالا نیازی به تعریف کاربر نداشتم ولی فکر کنم اگر با کاربر root وصل شیم بشه کاربر هم تعریف کرد.

----------


## spsgorgan

یادمه جوونیا یه استاد داشتم که می گفت سعی کنید برنامه ای که مینویسید (هرچی) وابسته به سیستم عامل نکنید ولی در این مورد با شما موافقم که با تغییر سرور امکان مشکل هست .
یک پیشنهاد کوچیک :
آرش جان سعی کن حتما کاربر تعریف کنی . از نظر امنیتی خیلی بهتره . شما با هر یوزری هم باشی میتونی کاربر رو تعریف یا عوض کنی . با این تابع میشه کاربر رو عوض کرد :
int mysql_change_user ( string user, string password [, string database [, resource link_identifier ]] )

----------


## arash_hemmat

استاد عاقل و قرزانه ای داشتید کاش اساتید من هم میدونستن Multi Platform یعنی چی!!! چه برسه به اینکه بدونن برنامه portable یعنی چی!



> شما با هر یوزری هم باشی میتونی کاربر رو تعریف یا عوض کنی


این دستور فقط میتونه کاربر رو تعویض کنه و امکان ایجاد کاربر وجود نداره و اگر کاربری که بهش اشاره شده وجود نداشته باشه همین اتصال فعلی باقی میمونه. درضمن این تابع از نسخه 3 به بعد دیگه تو PHP وجود نداره و پاک شده! یعنی این تابع دیگه نیست! (راهنمای php رو ببین)
به دوستمون باران هم توصیه میکنم که کاربر رو دستی تعریف کنه (هیچ برنامه ای از طریق کدنویسی کاربر درست نمیکنه.)

----------

